# Api auslesen und wert ausgeben



## klausi89 (20. Januar 2018)

Hallo kann mir bitte mal jemand helfen und zwar möchte ich gerne von https://www.cryptonator.com/api/

die api auslesen und den btc preis ausgeben

einfach so per echo


```
echo $btcpreis;
```

kann mir da bitte mal jemand helfen


----------



## Kalito (20. Januar 2018)

Als Return kommt ein JSON-String zurück. Diesen musst du in ein Array umwandeln, welches du dann auslesen kannst


```
$jsondata = '{"ticker":{"base":"BTC","target":"USD","price":"443.7807865468","volume":"31720.1493969300","change":"0.3766203596"},"timestamp":1399490941,"success":true,"error":""}';
$return = json_decode($jsondata, true);
echo $return['ticker']['price'];
```


----------



## klausi89 (20. Januar 2018)

ok danke schonmal aber da müsste ich ja jedesmal das manuell diese ticker daten eintragen...

kann man das nicht direct von der url auslesen lassen irgendwie ?


----------



## Kalito (20. Januar 2018)

ich hatte schon überlegt und aus deiner Frge geschlossen, dass du den Request schon hast. 


```
$jsondata = file_get_contents('https://api.cryptonator.com/api/ticker/btc-usd');
$return = json_decode($jsondata, true);
echo $return['ticker']['price'];
```


----------



## klausi89 (20. Januar 2018)

ok danke sehr..leider funktioniert das nicht hängt wohl mit file_get_contents zusammen obwohl allow_url_fopen auf meinem Server aktiviert ist...hab jez erstmal ne anfrage beim Hoster gemacht trotzdem 

aber laut php info ist allow_url_fopen aktiviert und auch Curl aber mit Curl geht es auch nicht :-(

vielen Dank

Gruß


----------



## Kalito (21. Januar 2018)

was kommt den als Fehlermeldung?


----------



## klausi89 (21. Januar 2018)

Moin...leider garnichts nur eine leere Seite.....allerdings wenn ich das auf meinem Rechner über Xampp -> localhost aufrufe funktioniert es....keine Ahnung was da ist...


----------



## Kalito (21. Januar 2018)

und was gibt 
	
	
	



```
var_dump(file_get_contents('https://api.cryptonator.com/api/ticker/btc-usd'));
```
 aus?


----------



## klausi89 (21. Januar 2018)

da steht jetzt --> bool(false)


----------

